# How Much How Little



## makeuptianna (Jan 24, 2010)

_I'm just starting out in the field of makeup and I have alot of gigs lined up! Can someone point me in the direction of how much stuff to carry in my case? What to carry? What is the best case? This is just a major cry for help! Thank u! All advice is welcomed and appreciated!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## romi79_2008 (Jan 24, 2010)

Just some ideas:
- a generous neutral/browns es palette
- a colored es palette
-a blush palette
- a transparent powder
-a wheel concealer
- lightest and darkest warm and cool foundations
- a nude lipliner and a red one
-some water resistant eyeliner black, brown, grey, white and nude
-mascara and lipgloss wands
-hand sanitezer, brush cleaner, moisturizer(graftobian has one with sillicon , so you can skip the primer if you use that)wipes,etc, etc
 Try to think about the colors that are most flattering for most skin tones to take with. Definitely use sample containers for things that are in bottle containers because they are heavy to carry around.


----------



## LC (Feb 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeuptianna* 

 
_I'm just starting out in the field of makeup and I have alot of gigs lined up! Can someone point me in the direction of how much stuff to carry in my case? What to carry? What is the best case? This is just a major cry for help! Thank u! All advice is welcomed and appreciated!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Personally I carry everything I have even though I know that 99.9 % of it I wont use. I just hate chancing getting there and needing something only to find that I chose to leave it at home. Go to the traincase section and look at my collection and how I carry it (it's titled Lauren's Collection and it's on the first page). I have rolling cases that work GREAT for me. I bought them at Joann's, theyre 99 each BUT joann's always has those 40% off coupons. Chances are you'll only need one. I've learned how to REALLY cram all my stuff in there.


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Feb 27, 2010)

i have always wondered the same thing! this is a good thread i'll probably stick around to!


----------



## makeuptianna (Mar 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baci* 

 
_Personally I carry everything I have even though I know that 99.9 % of it I wont use. I just hate chancing getting there and needing something only to find that I chose to leave it at home. Go to the traincase section and look at my collection and how I carry it (it's titled Lauren's Collection and it's on the first page). I have rolling cases that work GREAT for me. I bought them at Joann's, theyre 99 each BUT joann's always has those 40% off coupons. Chances are you'll only need one. I've learned how to REALLY cram all my stuff in there._

 

Thank u so much! Im about to go and look now


----------

